

Zequals: the new symbol that will make us all better at sums - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/alexs-adventures-in-numberland/2013/apr/04/zequals-symbol-sums-mathematics

======
tjr
What problem does this solve? We already have ≈ for approximately equal. And
how does it make anyone "better at sums"?

